# nismo shift knob thread size?



## kenichi600 (Jun 20, 2002)

I want to order a nismo knob from mossy... but I am wondering if it will fit directly onto a B&M short shifter? I still have the stock shifter in place but want to replace w/ the s/s and aftermarket knob at the same time? Any help would be appreciated... 

Brian


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

kenichi600 said:


> I want to order a nismo knob from mossy... but I am wondering if it will fit directly onto a B&M short shifter? I still have the stock shifter in place but want to replace w/ the s/s and aftermarket knob at the same time? Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> Brian



i was wondering the same thing.......


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I would assume that it does, because the Nismo knob is designed to fit on factory shifters, and my factory knob fit right on my B&M shifter.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Greg is no longer at Mossy, contact him at [email protected]


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a Nismo shift knob on my B&M Shifter and it is the same thread pattern and it fits fine, it looks good too!!


----------

